# Daybreak to be cancelled?



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like the ratings are pretty bleak for Daybreak. Too bad, because I really like it.

I'm not sure why anyone would jump in to watching a serial-type of show these days. More often than not, they are cancelled before the story can be resolved.

The Nine is the most recent example...

http://www.fangasm.com/01television/is-the-sun-going-down-on-day-break.php


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

so this is canceled? glad i never watched it

and the nine is canceled too? only watched 2 eps


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

As much as that sucks...This Masters of Sci Fi thing sounds interesting. and I really like Terry O'Quinn.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

WTF?!?!?!?!?

I repeat, WTF?!?!?!?!?

I really liked this show. The networks might as well stop producing serial dramas if they're going to whack them after three or four episodes.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Just goes to show you that networks have no idea what people want. Or networks are letting the people who demand reality shows, game shows and CSI/L&O shows galore run things.

If so, the rest of us are in trouble.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I still have both Daybreak and the Nine on my Tivo, haven't wathced either of them yet.

Guess I can delete them.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

My friends were interested in this show, but they already had three shows in the timeslot. I can't remember if the other shows were obvious competition or not, but it's possible that it was timeslot conflicts for the target demographic that killed it...?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

dimented said:


> I still have both Daybreak and the Nine on my Tivo, haven't wathced either of them yet.
> 
> Guess I can delete them.


Why do people do this? You recorded them for a reason, right? Why not watch them. A lot of people seem to be missing out on some good TV for this reason.

With the way things work today, even if Daybreak does get cancled, I'm willing to bet they'll finish it out online. Networks seem to be doing that a lot more lately.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Why do people do this? You recorded them for a reason, right? Why not watch them. A lot of people seem to be missing out on some good TV for this reason.
> 
> With the way things work today, even if Daybreak does get cancled, I'm willing to bet they'll finish it out online. Networks seem to be doing that a lot more lately.


I have a lot to watch. I don't do it intentionally. It just so happens I haven't gotten around to these yet. And if they were not serial shows I would probably watch them. But since they are serial, I see no reason in committing to something that will probably not be resolved.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

The Nine is cancelled?

Damn, I hadn't heard that.

Yep guess it's time to delete that which I haven't watched.

I can't speak for others but the reason I delete shows that get cancelled is because; Why get involved/interested in that which will never be resolved?

Would you read a book that you knew the second half was missing?

I know I wouldn't.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> Why do people do this? You recorded them for a reason, right? Why not watch them. A lot of people seem to be missing out on some good TV for this reason.
> 
> With the way things work today, even if Daybreak does get cancled, I'm willing to bet they'll finish it out online. Networks seem to be doing that a lot more lately.


I didn't spend thousands of dollars on an HDTV setup to watch shows in a jerky postage stamp sized window on my computer.

I have Daybreak on the TiVo, along with The Nine, but other programs take priority,
so I haven't had a chance to watch either yet.
They'll sit there unwatched till cancellation is comfirmed, then they'll get deleted,
just like Vanished and Kidnapped already have been.
I'll probably watch the Justice's that are still on there since they are self contained episodes.

phox


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought vanished re-appeared?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Why do people do this? You recorded them for a reason, right? Why not watch them.


Time?

Show looks good, but I don't have the time to watch it so I record it and watch it when I can get to it.

You're here on a TiVo message board and you need to ask this question??


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> I thought vanished re-appeared?


I think it did, then didn't.
Then did again, but ended up not.

All the more reason to just delete it and not have hopes crashed again.

Justice on the other hand has reappeared after being "cancelled"

phox


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Neither The Nine nor Daybreak have been cancelled yet. Why not just calm down until you hear it from the network, instead of irunawackyblogworshipme.com ?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Both of the shows have a great premise but neither are very good.

Daybreak is like watching a rerun every week.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Time?
> 
> Show looks good, but I don't have the time to watch it so I record it and watch it when I can get to it.
> 
> You're here on a TiVo message board and you need to ask this question??


Well Duh, I know that. What I'm saying is why do people record a show, never watch it and then decide (based on ratings, rumors of cancelations, etc) to just delete it without watching. It seems to me things like this are what dooms these shows to begin with. I'd rather watch a show for myself to decide what I actually think of it rather than base my decision on what other people think of it.

Daybreak only shot 13 episodes (I believe) and was never intended to go on for more than one season. I'm sure one way or another, all 13 episodes will be shown (even if its like Book of daniel which recently came out on DVD) So this show is not one of the cases where you're left in a cliffhanger.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I really like Day Break. That would suck if it couldn't even survive it's limited 13-week run.

I cut The Nine loose a couple of weeks ago. It was okay, but I didn't think centering a serialized show around a single bank robbery was very compelling.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Why do people do this? You recorded them for a reason, right? Why not watch them. A lot of people seem to be missing out on some good TV for this reason.
> 
> With the way things work today, even if Daybreak does get cancled, I'm willing to bet they'll finish it out online. Networks seem to be doing that a lot more lately.


I record new shows that sound interesting. Used to be that I would actively check out the first few episodes and then make a decision about a season pass. But lately the networks have such an itchy trigger finger that it's better to wait for a few episodes to pile up and see if the show is cancelled or not.

Even if I might have enjoyed the show, I'd rather not have spent the time watching it only to have it get cancelled. Especially with a serialized drama. >_COUGH_< Reunion >_COUGH_<


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

At least 24 got 12 episodes, then was deemed worthy. It could have been cancelled after the first 12 and been very, very satisfying.

You know, I didn't mind watching Reunion. I enjoyed it, and wasn't pissed when it was cancelled. I was annoyed at Kidnapped in particular, and Vanished as well.

But so what? Did I like what I watched? Sure. The story may not have completely resolved, but that's the breaks. I enjoyed what I watched, and that's fine with me.

Another example... Odyssey 5. I didn't see it on Showtime, but read here again and again about how wonderful a show it was. Then it was cancelled. It showed up on HDNet, and I *WILLINGLY* watched it, knowing it wouldn't resolve and would end on a cliffhanger. It was a great show! If I had ONLY seen the episode where Taggart relived his cross-country trip with his wife, it would have been worth it.

Greg


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I'm wondering if Day Break has filmed all episodes, or has yet to film some.

If they've filmed everything, there's really no reason to not air them someplace.

If they still have some to film, then they'd save money by not filming them, and just throwing in some repeat of something there.

In the second case, they would have a better reason to cancel. $$$

-smak-

-smak-


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I have more patience for "Daybreak" than I do "Lost" at this point. I hope and expect that it will complete its 13 episode run. 

I stopped recording "The Nine" a few weeks ago. For a plodding character show it had some really uninteresting characters.


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

Day Break is tough for new viewers. My wife was just lamenting that all of our shows are going on break -- no new Lost, Heroes or Jericho for weeks now -- so she asked if Day Break was any good. I love it, but the pilot is no longer on our Tivo, and she just couldn't get into it starting from the second episode.

I hope it completes its run, and if not, I hope it becomes available somewhere -- either in a mini-marathon format on SciFi, or on DVD -- I want to know how it ends!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

smak said:


> I'm wondering if Day Break has filmed all episodes, or has yet to film some.
> 
> If they've filmed everything, there's really no reason to not air them someplace.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that they filmed everything all at once. I read it somewhere...I'll hunt down the website I read it at. I think either way they can't air LOST reruns...didn't they promise there wouldn't be any reruns at all this season??? Plus there were only like 6 episodes or something. Not enough to fill the rest of the space.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Bill Reeves said:


> Day Break is tough for new viewers. My wife was just lamenting that all of our shows are going on break -- no new Lost, Heroes or Jericho for weeks now -- so she asked if Day Break was any good. I love it, but the pilot is no longer on our Tivo, and she just couldn't get into it starting from the second episode.
> 
> I hope it completes its run, and if not, I hope it becomes available somewhere -- either in a mini-marathon format on SciFi, or on DVD -- I want to know how it ends!


Your wife can catch up here, if she has any interest:

http://dynamic.abc.go.com/streaming/landing


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Well, I'm not deleting my recordings of the episodes unless I learn they're not going to air any resolution. Webisodes = me not interested.
I just had to delete all three episodes of 3lbs. because CBS unceremoniously dumped that one.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Been recording Day Break but haven't had any time to watch any of it. Will keep the SP.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

willbhome said:


> Well, I'm not deleting my recordings of the episodes unless I learn they're not going to air any resolution. Webisodes = me not interested.
> I just had to delete all three episodes of 3lbs. because CBS unceremoniously dumped that one.


3lbs cancelled?

hey, it's not in tonight's online info.. I was wondering if I would have to manually record it since I don't think I ever set up a SP for it.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

mattack said:


> 3lbs cancelled?
> 
> hey, it's not in tonight's online info.. I was wondering if I would have to manually record it since I don't think I ever set up a SP for it.


Sorry, man. It was cancelled after 3rd ep.
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=12/01/06&id=7247


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Why do people do this? You recorded them for a reason, right? Why not watch them. A lot of people seem to be missing out on some good TV for this reason.
> 
> With the way things work today, even if Daybreak does get cancled, I'm willing to bet they'll finish it out online. Networks seem to be doing that a lot more lately.


Funny thing is I was trying to download DayBreak on XBox360s new HD content.
It was listed the first day but it said no episodes were available. I was really wanting to get it because I missed the pilot.
I go back a couple of days later and its not even in the list of shows to download. I think they worked fast to bury the show before they gave it half a chance.
Oh well.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Bill Reeves said:


> Day Break is tough for new viewers.


What's sad, though, is it didn't really need new viewers, it mostly just needed to keep the ones it premiered with. 10 million something watched the first episode but it's declined to 4 million some.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

why not put shows like this on at 3am on saturdays so at least folk like us can tivo them?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> I thought vanished re-appeared?


The rest of the episodes for Vanished are available online only.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Well Duh, I know that. What I'm saying is why do people record a show, never watch it and then decide (based on ratings, rumors of cancelations, etc) to just delete it without watching. It seems to me things like this are what dooms these shows to begin with. I'd rather watch a show for myself to decide what I actually think of it rather than base my decision on what other people think of it.
> 
> Daybreak only shot 13 episodes (I believe) and was never intended to go on for more than one season. I'm sure one way or another, all 13 episodes will be shown (even if its like Book of daniel which recently came out on DVD) So this show is not one of the cases where you're left in a cliffhanger.


Why invest the time to watch a distinctly serialized show when it's not going to be completed? I've got better things to do with my time...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Why invest the time to watch a distinctly serialized show when it's not going to be completed? I've got better things to do with my time...


Because there's been no official confirmation that its been cancled and its still on the line up.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-abcpullsthenine,0,7597771.story



SeanC said:


> The Nine is cancelled?
> 
> Damn, I hadn't heard that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Because there's been no official confirmation that its been cancled and its still on the line up.


Well I don't plan on deleting it... if it gets cancelled before I get the time/chance to watch it, it'll probably get deleted unwatched though...

It's amazing how many shows you can actually store on a hacked unit. 100+ hours worth of shows is quite a bit...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

7thton said:


> http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-abcpullsthenine,0,7597771.story


Is an article about The Nine suppose to be confirmation that DayBreak has been cancled?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> Is an article about The Nine suppose to be confirmation that DayBreak has been cancled?


I don't think it was an attempt to confirm Daybreak's cancellation.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

I love Daybreak, but I can't imagine people jumping in after a few episodes.


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

Well that blows. Since the entire premise was that it was only going to be 13 episodes I thought it would get a full run.

I hate television again.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

rkester said:


> Just goes to show you that networks have no idea what people want.


Rather, I think that viewers are simply unpredictable. We're like babies: You can put our favorite foods in front of us, and we'll still sometimes just pick up the plate and throw the food on the floor. However, if you put food we don't like in front of us, we will *always* throw it on the floor. So the network's challenge is to put the food we do like in front of us, and then deal with the fact that sometimes we'll watch, and sometimes we won't.



rkester said:


> Or networks are letting the people who demand reality shows, game shows and CSI/L&O shows galore run things.


There may be more of them than there are of us. Their preferences, while contrary to ours, aren't any less legitimate.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

There has been no definitive statement on Daybreak's status yet: rumors of its demise are (so far) greatly exaggerated. Let's all remember that it wasn't so long ago another big prime-time show was supposed to be all but canceled... only to be confirmed for the season.



bicker said:


> There may be more of them than there are of us. Their preferences, while contrary to ours, aren't any less legitimate.


Errrr... they are so!


----------



## bqmeister (May 13, 2006)

The nine's most recent episode was pretty stupid (dealt with the reason the dr. and his pregnant girlfriend brokeup. Big letdown (IMO) in that episode.

I won't be too disappointed if it's cancelled.

I haven't seen any of daybreak yet. I'll continue to record until/if it's cancelled. If it gets cancelled before resolution, I'll probably just delete them w/out watching them.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

7thton said:


> http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-a...0,7597771.story





unicorngoddess said:


> Is an article about The Nine suppose to be confirmation that DayBreak has been cancled?





jradford said:


> I don't think it was an attempt to confirm Daybreak's cancellation.


This article doesn't even prove that The Nine is canceled, just that it is on hiatus until next year. Hiatus <> Cancelled (although it is a good first step...)

Madscientist is right. The original article is misinformed and spreading F.U.D.

However, ABC *is* changing the schedule - starting January 3rd. "The Knights of Prosperity" and "In Case of Emergency" will be airing in the 9:00 - 10:00 time slot, and Lost will eventually be moving to 10:00 pm.

Day Break will only be up to eight episodes by January 3rd. Hopefully they will just move it to 10:00 like Lost.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm going to cast doubt on this rumor, due to the track record of the site it's posted on and the fact that nobody else is posting it. Look at this recent story on Fangasm about Studio 60 being up for cancellation:

http://www.fangasm.com/01television/deepsixing-studio-60.php

Studio 60, of course, was given a full season order last month.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

bqmeister said:


> The nine's most recent episode was pretty stupid (dealt with the reason the dr. and his pregnant girlfriend brokeup. Big letdown (IMO) in that episode.
> 
> I won't be too disappointed if it's cancelled.


Something bad happened between the young doctor and his girlfriend during the robbery/hostage crisis. That had been established. I thought it was GREAT payoff to learn exactly what it was... Even if I had correctly guessed that it was


Spoiler



an act of cowardice on the doctor's part.


 Hardly a big letdown, IMO.

I'd be sad to see The Nine go.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

jschuur said:


> I'm going to cast doubt on this rumor, due to the track record of the site it's posted on and the fact that nobody else is posting it.


I didn't even interpret it as rumor. It seemed more like speculation to me. As in, "the rating have been bad, so I think they'll cancel it."


----------



## Sinuralan (Dec 27, 2001)

Cancelling every serial seems a sure-fire recipe for getting every serial cancelled.


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

I still have to watch the latest episode off my Tivo. But I am loving this show.

I know TV is a business...but doesn't there need to be some practice or un written rule when it comes to airing shows.

It's seriously getting to the point where I just won't even TRY new shows until I know they are successful and will be on a while. Why invest your time and emotion into a show that has a very good chance of not lasting? I suppose it's one thing to cancel a sitcom, a show that has self contained episodes. But these cancellations of serials--Smith, The Nine, and now possibly Day Break, is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Didn't they say an all new episode is next week after this week's?


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

lambertman said:


> Neither The Nine nor Daybreak have been cancelled yet. Why not just calm down until you hear it from the network, instead of irunawackyblogworshipme.com ?


I think The Nine has been.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

tai-pan said:


> I think The Nine has been.


Its official status is on hiatus...that's no different than any other show that started this fall.


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

Never bothered watching the Nine or Day Break because I knew that they were going to be canceled. Matter of fact I never bothered watching Vanished because I knew that it was going to get canceled. The only show I watched that I knew was going to make it was Heroes.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

reddice said:


> Never bothered watching the Nine or Day Break because I knew that they were going to be canceled. Matter of fact I never bothered watching Vanished because I knew that it was going to get canceled. The only show I watched that I knew was going to make it was Heroes.


Yea, we know

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4455025#post4455025
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4455291#post4455291
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4528252#post4528252
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4590430#post4590430
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4590434#post4590434
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4620629#post4620629
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4647794#post4647794


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

reddice said:


> Never bothered watching the Nine or Day Break because I knew that they were going to be canceled. Matter of fact I never bothered watching Vanished because I knew that it was going to get canceled. The only show I watched that I knew was going to make it was Heroes.


You realize Heroes is going to be canceled, right? Why not save yourself wasting five or six years watching episodes when you know that in the end it's just going to be canceled anyway?


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You realize Heroes is going to be canceled, right? Why not save yourself wasting five or six years watching episodes when you know that in the end it's just going to be canceled anyway?


But at least you get a few seasons out of it and the story line gets resolved.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

reddice said:


> But at least you get a few seasons out of it and the story line gets resolved.


Hah. You know they'll cancel the show without giving the writers any chance to close it up satisfactorily, don't you? This ain't HBO; this is a network here. Better drop it, and save yourself the pain!

In fact, it's best to stop watching all serialized TV shows... too risky. That's the ticket! Woot!


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

I never watched Dallas because I knew a show about rich people spending money, having sex, and fighting each other would never make it in the world of TV!!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Day Break is my favorite new show this fall/winter. I'll kick a hole through my 13 inch black and white TV if this gets cancelled.


----------



## TheGreyOwl (Aug 18, 2003)

newsposter said:


> why not put shows like this on at 3am on saturdays so at least folk like us can tivo them?


Because the ad revenue generated in that time slot probably wouldn't pay for the production of the show. You can't necessarily compare the ratings of one show to another and assume that it will/won't get cancelled based on that. It has to do with how the show costs to produce vs. how much ad revenue it generates. It's possible for a show to get lower ratings and still make more profit than another show with higher ratings. That's why some of the network decisions may seem silly to us - it's because we don't know how much these shows cost to make and how much revenue they generate. For example, it's possible that Daybreak costs less than similar shows because they reuse a lot of sets over and over again. Who knows...


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Sinuralan said:


> Cancelling every serial seems a sure-fire recipe for getting every serial cancelled.


Which is why, perhaps, they're only cancelling the bad ones -- i.e., the ones that only small audiences are watching.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

PacMan3000 said:


> I know TV is a business...but doesn't there need to be some practice or un written rule when it comes to airing shows.


As much as there needs to be some practice or un-written rule followed when it comes to viewing shows. The reality is that the network operate far more predictably than viewers do. The blame lies really with not us, but the viewers who really don't care as much about television. They, unfortunately, are the vast majority, and so their inconsistent and irrational behaviors are the ones that govern the whole system.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

TheGreyOwl said:


> Because the ad revenue generated in that time slot probably wouldn't pay for the production of the show.


Actually, the issue isn't just production costs (because in some cases the episodes are already in the can) but license fees. A network can often save itself some money by not airing a program.

That's one reason why I shake my head in disgust when I read online criticisms of networks producing their own shows. At least when they own the shows, they don't have to worry about license fees, and may be more willing to air remaining episodes.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

More bad news for Day Break...

According to Variety:

_[*Knights of Prosperity* and *In Case of Emergency* are] set to debut Jan. 3 [at 9pm], a month before *Day Break* was set to end its run. ABC News programming will fill the 10 p.m. Wednesday slot in January before *Lost* returns.

*Day Break* will either be yanked after its Dec. 27 broadcast or moved to another night. No word on what will happen with the remaining five episodes of the skein, if ABC doesn't move the show to a new night._

If they don't move it to another night, hopefully they will show the remaining episodes online.


----------



## Sinuralan (Dec 27, 2001)

bicker said:


> Which is why, perhaps, they're only cancelling the bad ones -- i.e., the ones that only small audiences are watching.


Yep, they're quite efficient at tossing out all the tripe, like that no good Firefly. After all, we know the size of the audience watch is ONLY tied to the quality of the show, and nothing else.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Sarcasm doesn't impress me. 

I'm also not arrogant enough to believe that just because I liked a show (like Firefly) that that made it a "quality show".


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if there is somewhere the last 4 shows will be available?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is somewhere the last 4 shows will be available?


ABC.com has the last four episodes available to view online.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

What I don't get is for shows like Day Break, Vanished, etc where they didn't make it on broadcast TV, why don't they just put them on their cable sister station (ABC Family for ABC, FX for Fox, USA for NBC, TVLand for CBS). If they got 2/3 of the audience they got on broadcast TV for those shows, it STILL would be better than what the average rerun on those cable networks get. And they could repeat it a couple of times too. After all, they do a lot of rebroadcasting of popular shows on the cable affiliates.

To me, that just seems like a natural.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, first they probably wouldn't get anywhere near 2/3 the audience. And second, they would still have to pay the fee to the producers, which would mean an even bigger loss of money (since they wouldn't be able to charge ABC ad rates) than if they burned them on ABC.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

But I would think that networks could always work with these producers to lower their fees etc. I would also think that it would behoove these producers to plan for the possibilty that their shows if they don't get the ratings, could wind up on these cable stations. Better to have cable viewships than internet ones (at least right now...2 years down the road..who know?)


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

There's really no reason to burn them off on sister stations now, when they can burn them off online.

I'm wondering if that could be a part of new TV show contracts, about airing unaired episodes online, and that they would pay much reduced fees for doing that.

I would think the producers and actors would rather receive a little bit of dough for airing them online, then nothing for just trashing them.

I do assume there would be a DVD release though.

-smak-


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

smak said:


> I do assume there would be a DVD release though.
> 
> -smak-


Yeah, they released Book of Daniel on DVD...so it could be that they would release all episodes on DVDs in order to make a bit more of a profit.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

bicker said:


> Sarcasm doesn't impress me.
> 
> I'm also not arrogant enough to believe that just because I liked a show (like Firefly) that that made it a "quality show".


Huh? How is that arrogant? Is this another relativist statement? Or are you simply stating that shows like firefly are fun but not necessarily high quality, in the same way that one might like a movie and call it a "good popcorn flick" while acknowledging it's "no citizen kane"? Firefly is a good example, because I thought it was fun but not some great masterpiece.

Or do you for some reason believe only arrogant people would think that a show is a quality show if 95% of people don't like it? Because I'm fairly certain a vast majority of people wouldn't like citizen kane either.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> Yeah, they released Book of Daniel on DVD...so it could be that they would release all episodes on DVDs in order to make a bit more of a profit.


They first showed all of the Book of Daniel episodes online as well.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> ABC.com has the last four episodes available to view online.


HAS or WILL HAVE?

I only see the episodes that have already aired.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7251

Show's officially gone. ABC will be streaming the remaining episodes at abc.com.

"Show Me the Money" axed, too.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

DougF said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7251
> "Show Me the Money" axed, too.


Doesn't that deserve it's own thread with a smarmy pun title, a la "Shat hits the fan!"?


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

DougF said:


> ABC will be streaming the remaining episodes at abc.com.


 :up: Maybe ABC won't have to _BURN IN HELL_, after all.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

markb said:


> :up: Maybe ABC won't have to _BURN IN HELL_, after all.


Yes, they will.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

DougF said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7251
> 
> Show's officially gone. ABC will be streaming the remaining episodes at abc.com.
> 
> "Show Me the Money" axed, too.


any idea when these will be made available?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks goodness i'm finally getting DSL so can actually watch now


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DougF said:


> "Show Me the Money" axed, too.


Show me the money was dumb but semi-enjoyable -- though I admit I could only stand it on my non-Tivo recorder where I can watch at 1.5x speed with sound -- and I'd still FF through a lot of the blathering.

But the funniest thing is -- is this the EASIEST game show ever?

You essentially get 18 chances to get an answer wrong before you're off the show.
(ok, technically you're "passing" 12 times and getting questions wrong 6 times, but
you get the idea.)


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

What's all this talk about investing time. It's TV and unless it's public affairs or news it's supposed be entertainment. To make the best use of time one may consider not watching TV at all. l


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Still no answer on my previous question...

The last 4 episodes are not on ABC.com so far as I can see. 

If they ARE there, then where?

If they WILL be, then when?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Still no answer on my previous question...
> 
> The last 4 episodes are not on ABC.com so far as I can see.
> 
> ...


Maybe they will show them once a week like NBC did with "Kidnapped".


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't wait until ABC pulls this "cancel in the middle of the season" thing on "Lost." Come on, we know it's coming in a year or two...


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

DougF said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7251
> 
> Show's officially gone. ABC will be streaming the remaining episodes at abc.com.
> 
> "Show Me the Money" axed, too.


sonofa*****. I will NEVER watch another new show. I'll wait until it gets a full year under its belt and rent the first season prior to the second season starting.

I do NOT want to watch TV on my computer.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Still no answer on my previous question...
> 
> The last 4 episodes are not on ABC.com so far as I can see.
> 
> ...


When *Book of Daniel *was pulled and showed online, they showed one episode a week, starting each night the show originally aired.

They have been adding each week's *Day Break* to ABC.com's Full Episode Player every Thursday at 1am PST, so I would guess they would keep with that schedule.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Argh!!

The internet episodes are never in any portable format so I can virtually never watch them on my Linux system. In fact I just went to the abc.com site and I can't even get there.

Bleah. Burn in hell ABC!


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Still no answer on my previous question...
> 
> The last 4 episodes are not on ABC.com so far as I can see.
> 
> ...


By "last four," I'm pretty sure unicorngoddess meant the four most recently aired episodes. That's what's available on abc.com right now. Apparently, ABC is saying the remaining episodes will be made available onlilne, but I haven't heard anything about when.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks MarkB


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> Why do people do this? You recorded them for a reason, right? Why not watch them. A lot of people seem to be missing out on some good TV for this reason.





Spoiler



"TiVo, TV your way"


The reason we record them is not always to watch them asap. I've been recording several shows since october so that I can watch them between now and mid january while nothing else is on. It's not as if viewing a recorded show the day after it aired affects it's ratings less than never watching the recording.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

mick66 said:


> It's not as if viewing a recorded show the day after it aired affects it's ratings less than never watching the recording.


You have until 3:00 am the next day to watch it, if you want it to count towards the ratings. From The Futon Critic:

_As of January 1, Nielsen has added DVR viewership to its audience sample. In the case of "fast national" ratings, the data includes all DVR playback through 3:00 a.m. eastern time that day._


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DougF said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7251
> 
> Show's officially gone. ABC will be streaming the remaining episodes at abc.com.


CRAP!

I love this show.

Maybe not for a multi season run, but I was enjoying it. I hope the episodes they shot end in some sort of story resolution.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

markb said:


> By "last four," I'm pretty sure unicorngoddess meant the four most recently aired episodes. That's what's available on abc.com right now. Apparently, ABC is saying the remaining episodes will be made available onlilne, but I haven't heard anything about when.


Thanks. By the last four episodes I meant the past four episodes that they've already aired.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Crap. Crap. Crap. Crap. Crap. I really liked this show. I guess it was too smart for the typical dumbass American tv viewer.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Crap. Crap. Crap. Crap. Crap. I really liked this show. I guess it was too smart for the typical dumbass American tv viewer.


No, you're thinking of Studio 60. That is intelligent TV and most of us are too stupid to appreciate it.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Hehe... true. Day Break was good, but it was no Studio 60. I'd sure like to know how it ends (but won't watch television on my computer  ), but I'm not as disappointed with its ending as much as I would be for Studio 60!


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

I hope this chick gets cast on another good show. Moon Bloodgood.....YUM.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

There are a lot of good shows I would hate to see end, but Studio 60 doesn't have any big outstanding mysteries or questions that need answering. A show like Daybreak or Heros or Lost should be allowed to wrap up the plot, or people will just refuse to watch shows like this at all.


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

DougF said:


> No, you're thinking of Studio 60. That is intelligent TV and most of us are too stupid to appreciate it.


Right there with you. Damn... is a smart, interesting show. Guess it was doomed from the start. Ratings need to get better, and fast.

Going to miss the heck out of Daybreak, though. It really intrigued me.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

It's offical:

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117955848.html?categoryid=14&cs=1&nid=2565

Daybreak cancelled.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

7thton said:


> It's offical:
> 
> http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117955848.html?categoryid=14&cs=1&nid=2565
> 
> Daybreak cancelled.


I didn't see the word canceled in there. Is it officially official? Sometime things get pulled from the schedule without being canceled...sometimes...(hope, hope)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

It would be nice if they gave us the remaining episodes in a format that is downloadble to either DVD or ipod format. I hate to have to stare at my computer screen for 45 minutes at a time like that. This way, I could either burn to DVD or watch on my ipod during my commute.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Chibbie said:


> _As of January 1, Nielsen has added DVR viewership to its audience sample. In the case of "fast national" ratings, the data includes all DVR playback through 3:00 a.m. eastern time that day._


That's a lot of (time-shifted) views Nielsen's broken rating system isn't capturing.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I like how dougF poked fun at S60 fans and then people agreed with him as if it weren't a joke.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivogurl said:


> That's a lot of (time-shifted) views Nielsen's broken rating system isn't capturing.


You mean the new system? They can't very well include viewings that occur after the ratings are released...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> I like how dougF poked fun at S60 fans and then people agreed with him as if it weren't a joke.


That's because DougF isn't intelligent enough to realize he was being serious.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's because DougF isn't intelligent enough to realize he was being serious.


I don't understand what you are saying.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Update: The Nine is dead...pretty much.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/tv/la-et-channel18dec18,1,2202030.story?ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's because DougF isn't intelligent enough to realize he was being serious.


That was a real LOL


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

This is why I tend to put off watching new shows for awhile. This will be the second one this year that I'll dump, unwatched. The other was 3lbs. If a show is canceled within a couple months, and I haven't watched any yet, I just dump them. Learned that lesson the hard way with Threshold last year; caught it on SciFi in Nov, though!


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

willbhome said:


> Learned that lesson the hard way with Threshold last year; caught it on SciFi in Nov, though!


Did Sci-Fi air ones not seen on CBS? Was there some sort of resolution to it all?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

EchoBravo said:


> Did Sci-Fi air ones not seen on CBS? Was there some sort of resolution to it all?


Yes. No.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Yes, sort of EchoBravo. Sci-Fi did air 3 more episodes of Threshold and we learned the aliens could live happy in a Pa. town and not be crazed madmen, and that reason they came was a huge radiation burst was heading to earth from 2 newtron stars colliding (by the way that could happen) and they were changing our DNA to let us survive. The last episode showed Carla reading the report from NASA that yes the stars do exist (the aliens had given them the position in a meeting). So, sort of, they learned the aliens were right. Where the plot would have gone from there we will never know. It's on DVD I've been told.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

Cool, visionary. I remember just barely enough about the eps I watched for that to make some sense. Of course it's more than a year after I stopped caring. I'm sure I'll read the final outcome to Day Break about a year from now.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

> Viewers will be able to follow Day Break online at ABC.com, at least for now. Thirteen episodes of the show were produced but an ABC spokeswoman wasnt sure if all remaining episodes would be available at the web site.


Got this snippet off MSNBC.com. Now I can't possibly imagine that they would show *some* of the remaining episodes but not all of them. I'm hoping to hell that the spokeswoman just didn't know *when* they would be available.

May get to the point that I just wait for DVD releases or full season downloads via torrent of any new series instead of investing any time or TiVo hard drive space for coin flips.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

willbhome said:


> This is why I tend to put off watching new shows for awhile. This will be the second one this year that I'll dump, unwatched. The other was 3lbs. If a show is canceled within a couple months, and I haven't watched any yet, I just dump them. Learned that lesson the hard way with Threshold last year; caught it on SciFi in Nov, though!


Same here. Started this way with Heroes this year. Thought it looked pretty good but wasnt sure how it would do in the ratings. When it seemed to catch on and was going to last, caught all the back eps on Itunes.

Sucks about Daybreak, I really liked it. tv.yahoo.com still shows it as playing tonight, abc.com does not.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

lambertman said:


> Neither The Nine nor Daybreak have been cancelled yet. Why not just calm down until you hear it from the network, instead of irunawackyblogworshipme.com ?


Some shows never get officially canceled. If people used that philosophy all tivos would be full in a few years.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Awww, crap! I was so looking forward to "Daybreak" and got "According to Jim" instead, so I gave my boob tube a break instead. Maybe if I stayed tuned in somebody would take Jim down to the quarry and Hopper would miss his chance to save him.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I checked this morning and there is NOT a new episode on abc.com


----------



## amnewco (Dec 21, 2006)

I didn't see the newest episode online either.  

I sent a message to ABC, saying they will lose viewership if they continue to chop off shows with no warning as they are so apt to do and that they should put the remaining episodes online as promised. Maybe if enough of us let them know we haven't forgotten about it, they will have mercy? It is worth a shot. Damn clever show, that was.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't really care about other shows right now...I'm going through Daybreak withdrawl!!! I was really hoping that by this morning the new episode would be up. I'm about to start raising hell with ABC.

I didn't know I was addicted to this show this bad...but I guess since all my other shows are on hiatus, Daybreak was all I had.

GIVE IT BACK!!!


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> I checked this morning and there is NOT a new episode on abc.com


Same here. I was hopeful since the website had been saying something like "New episode will be available, Thursday 2AM PST". I guess since they didn't qualify that with an actual calendar date I should've known better.


----------



## Patrickcg (Jul 15, 2003)

From TV GUIDE.com in the Today's News area:



> I see a lot of TVGuide.com regulars wondering why ABC has not followed through on its promise, tendered at the time of Day Break's ouster from the broadcast schedule, to make any of the unaired episodes available on the network's website. Well, I checked in with an Alphabet rep, and he explains that the holdup is due to "unforeseen music clearance issues," which are currently being looked into. What, is Daniel Powter reluctant to lend his American Idol song to the finale?


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

It looks like Day Break is back on the schedule.

According to ABC.com, the show is scheduled at 10:00pm on Wednesday, December 27th.

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## jb007 (Mar 17, 2001)

Chibbie said:


> It looks like Day Break is back on the schedule.
> 
> According to ABC.com, the show is scheduled at 10:00pm on Wednesday, December 27th.
> 
> :up: :up: :up:


You are correct, but when you select Daybreak on that grid it takes you to the Daybreak website, which states "the next episode has not yet been scheduled."


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

Tivo shows it as its not going to record because its been removed from the guide.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

jb007 said:


> You are correct, but when you select Daybreak on that grid it takes you to the Daybreak website, which states "the next episode has not yet been scheduled."


The *Day Break* website was updated like that on the 18th. The fact that it is showing up on next week's schedule may be good news, because *Day Break* _did not _show on ABC's schedule last Wednesday.

However, my current Tivo guide still shows *Primetime*, but it may be lagging.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2006/12/day_break_downe.html

Some indication of when the remaining episodes may show up online:



> ABC had planned to start offering unaired episodes of the canceled Day Break this week on the network's Web site, but music clearance issues have prevented the posting of the remaining seven episodes until after the holidays at the earliest, according to a network representative.


Also:



> By the way, the listing on ABC.com saying that "Day Break" will air on Dec. 27 is erroneous. The network's press Web site lists two episodes of "The George Lopez Show" as airing in the former "Day Break" spot.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

The episodes that had been on the ABC site are now gone. 

I am gonna be PO'D if they don't at least put the remaining 4 'sodes on the site!


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> I am gonna be PO'D if they don't at least put the remaining 4 'sodes on the site!


There's more than four remaining. I believe there are six or seven left.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Correct. There were 13 episodes in the season. The first six of them aired. The remaining seven have not.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

so are the unaired episodes available somewhere?


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

They should atleast put them on the abc family channel.


----------



## Scaramanga (Jun 18, 2006)

I was hoping to catch the rest of the series online, but now ABC has removed the already broadcast episodes from their site. Does anyone know if they will be made available somehow? ABC owes us this, at least. How do they expect me or anyone else to invest time in a show if it is yanked out from under you like this? I would understand if it were a sitcom with no long term story arc, but this was a story you had to invest time in.......


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Scaramanga said:


> ABC owes us this, at least. How do they expect me or anyone else to invest time in a show if it is yanked out from under you like this? I would understand if it were a sitcom with no long term story arc, but this was a story you had to invest time in.......


That's the rub. ABC doesn't give two flying turds about you.

All they care about is the right kind of demographics in the right kind of numbers for them to get their all-mighty advertising dollars.

To think that any network actually gives a rip about you as a viewer or "owes" you anything is a bit naive, don't you think?

It's not even in the producer/director's hand.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Scaramanga said:


> I would understand if it were a sitcom with no long term story arc, but this was a story you had to invest time in.......


New shows with long term arcs probably have more of a chance of being cancelled than those that are "stories of the week". A show with a long term arc has a harder time growing a viewership larger than those that watched from the very beginning. People who missed the beginning episodes of the show are hesitant to start watching when they missed the beginning of the arc. A show that's just a 'story of the week' is easier for viewers to jump into and watch without having seen the previous episodes. The networks know this (or think it's the case), so if a show like Day Break doesn't get a large audience out of the gate, they can more quickly feel it's just a lost cause and will quickly cancel it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

As has been mentioned twice in this thread, the hold-up on putting the unaired episodes online is music clearance issues. I'm guessing that the original contract didn't take into account the possibility of internet-only distribution, and ABC doesn't want to pay the full network-airing price for the music rights.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Interesting article here on the show.

A couple of key comments from the article:



> The network said to check back after the holiday for more news on when the show's remaining episodes may be posted online.





> By the way, the listing on ABC.com saying that "Day Break" will air on Dec. 27 is erroneous.


----------



## Scaramanga (Jun 18, 2006)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> .
> 
> To think that any network actually gives a rip about you as a viewer or "owes" you anything is a bit naive, don't you think?
> 
> .


1. I do not appreciate being called naive. I'm 37 and know how the business world works.

2. No, I do not currently believe that ABC gives a rip about me or you. That will change if they do in fact release the rest of the eps. online.

3. Yes, I think they owe me and the rest of the viewers closure.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Scaramanga said:


> 1. ...
> 
> 2. ...
> 
> 3. ...


Welcome to the internet. May I suggest wearing a helmet?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Scaramanga said:


> 2. No, I do not currently believe that ABC gives a rip about me or you. That will change if they do in fact release the rest of the eps. online.


Whether ABC cares about you won't change regardless of whether or not they release the rest of the episodes. In the mass-market, supplier never will care about single customers -- they had better not, since that would be distinctly disrespectful to both their owners and to the vast majority of their viewers.



Scaramanga said:


> 3. Yes, I think they owe me and the rest of the viewers closure.


With respect, that's a pretty naive view.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

bicker said:


> In the mass-market, supplier never will care about single customers....


Plus, us viewers aren't really customers. The advertisers are their customers.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

Hows this for ABC (or any other network that does this) caring even less, Im deaf and rely on Closed Caption.

99% of online videos aren't captioned.

Release it or not, I'll never know any "closure."


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

PeteEMT said:


> Hows this for ABC (or any other network that does this) caring even less, Im deaf and rely on Closed Caption.
> 
> 99% of online videos aren't captioned.
> 
> Release it or not, I'll never know any "closure."


Well, Pete, hopefully they'll at some point release the entire season on DVD. They should be able to capture some revenue from that, at least enough to justify the release. I have some hearing loss myself and really could use the subtitles DVDs usually provide.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Scaramanga said:


> 1. I do not appreciate being called naive. I'm 37 and know how the business world works.


Well great. I'm 32 and call it like it is. Since when does age mean anything? I know 20 year olds that are more mature than some 40 year olds - age don't mean squat Jack...

And, claiming to know how the business world works yet still thinking ABC owes you something says to me that you only think you know how it works.

But you're more than entitled to think whatever you want... I'll just be here to tell it like it is just like I've always done...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

bicker said:


> Scaramanga said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Yes, I think they owe me and the rest of the viewers closure.
> ...


Meh... I would say "amusing" instead of naive. Borderline hilarious even.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

>>>Yes, I think they owe me and the rest of the viewers closure.

>>With respect, that's a pretty naive view.

>Meh... I would say "amusing" instead of naive. Borderline hilarious even. 

How about unrealistic. You don't owe ABC viewing allegiance, and they don't owe you closure. If they treat you badly, quit watching 'em. That'll teach 'em.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

If you go to the ABC website, Day Break is now removed from the list of Primetime shows (it was there as of this morning). If you try to go directly to the Day Break site using Google, it just takes you to the ABC home page. The only sign that Day Break ever existed is a still active link to the Fall Preview site. In my mind this isn't a good sign of them putting the remaining shows online.

Just for clarification, I don't think ABC owes me the remaining episodes; I just would really like them to do it. Even stick them on Itunes, and I'd be willing to pay 1.99 an episode to watch them.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

bpurcell said:


> Just for clarification, I don't think ABC owes me the remaining episodes; I just would really like them to do it. Even stick them on Itunes, and I'd be willing to pay 1.99 an episode to watch them.


I wish they would too. There are people who would pay to get the episode (probably a lot less than those who wouldn't pay but want to see it, but still), so get it out there and at least recoup some of the costs...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> >>>Yes, I think they owe me and the rest of the viewers closure.
> 
> >>With respect, that's a pretty naive view.
> 
> ...


Well I think that's what I was going for - amusing and hilarious that he actually thinks he's owed something and how that is so completely unrealistic that it's amusing and hilarious...


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Meh... I would say "amusing" instead of naive. Borderline hilarious even.


I was trying to be nice.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I was serious about not watching ABC dramas anymore. This is more than just "does this ONE SHOW make enough money to justify its placement on the schedule," it passes into the realm of viewers not trusting that ABC will ever finish a poorly performing series. If we get burned too often, we will simply never consider watching another ABC series, and that has a long-term consequences for ABC ratings across the board. Not SHOW ratings, but NETWORK ratings. Our not trusting ABC is justified. 

This isn't a boycott, nor a call for one, but a simple response to being disappointed once too often. If ABC wants to do this, fine with me. It's their long-term ratings that they are messing with.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

As we all know it's not just ABC that pulls this type of stuff. There isn't one network that hasn't filled in the blank of a "Burn in hell _______" post on this forum. What we are right at the front of, or maybe in the middle of, is the death of the empire of network TV as we've known it. What networks do now is pander to a very narrow Nielsen demographic that is far from the majority of the population but that, apparently, spends the most money on the "right" products. If a new show doesn't catch on with this group it's not long for the schedule. What those of us on the outside think really doesn't matter. 

TV shows are produced and delivered to us solely to generate a revenue stream either through ad sales or subscription fees. I'm oversimplifying here and there are many in this forum that can speak with more authority on this but the fact is **I** am not someone the networks give a bowel movement about. 

And to that I say, "So what?". I have two TiVos (one two tuner, one single), a two tuner cable box, a TV tuner in my computer; I use torrents extensively and rent over 250 DVDs from Netflix a year. The networks can kiss my big butt.  

I never see commercials so any revenue that ends up in the pockets of advertisers gets there via other means. I gladly pay for HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and other cable channels and am happy with what I get from them. Bottom line, I can't blame the networks for the way they operate their business. I personally feel they're running it into the ground and can't wait until they are out of the equation. They just can't compete with the non-traditional delivery methods that are coming into the mainstream. Ten, maybe 15 years?? 

I liked Day Break and looked forward to each episode. I hope they release it on DVD so that I can watch the whole thing from start to finish. Shows are more enjoyable that way anyway. I'll make a weekend of it. But I won't watch any new series in "real time" from week to week again. I'll happily wait until I know if it's worth it or not and then d/l the torrents or get the 1st season on DVD. 

And I'm sure that anybody that works for any network that might happen to read this will say, "So what?".


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> I was serious about not watching ABC dramas anymore. This is more than just "does this ONE SHOW make enough money to justify its placement on the schedule," it passes into the realm of viewers not trusting that ABC will ever finish a poorly performing series. If we get burned too often, we will simply never consider watching another ABC series, and that has a long-term consequences for ABC ratings across the board.


Except that last time it was NBC someone was complaining about and the time before that it was Fox. It's not network-specific. The real "answer" is to simply stop giving viewers serial dramas. For many years serial dramas were forbidden by the big networks for just this reason.

So I suppose the question is whether the American television viewer (in general) is now mature enough to handle the realities inherent with serial dramas? If not, then the networks can just go back to giving us throw-away procedurals, throw-away sitcoms and throw-away reality shows.

Personally, I am mature enough to deal with the cases where a serial drama is cancelled. The disappointment from the Day Break's and Six Degrees' is worth it for me given the Lost's and Heroes'.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

TiVo Bum said:


> What networks do now is pander to a very narrow Nielsen demographic that is far from the majority of the population but that, apparently, spends the most money on the "right" products.


While they're not a majority, do keep in mind that that group of viewers you're referring to is probably bigger than any number of categories that the typical Day Break viewer fit into. Let's keep it real.

Your point about the people who spend the most money on the "right" products warrants greater emphasis: If you want to have influence over what gets broadcast over network television, then you need to be part of a group of people who's purchasing decisions are influenced by advertising, and as a consequence, from whom substantial revenues can be derived. If you pride yourself about your ability to ignore or skip commercials, or you assert that you don't let commercials sway your decision-making, then you contribute nothing to the production of commercial television programs. You're a taker, not a giver. As such, don't be surprised that commercial television doesn't operate to your liking.

(Don't worry, I'm a taker too. I'm just lucky enough that I like a good amount of what's broadcast. Or perhaps, because I'm a mature and practical person, I simply choose to enjoy the best of what is available.)



TiVo Bum said:


> I personally feel they're running it into the ground and can't wait until they are out of the equation. They just can't compete with the non-traditional delivery methods that are coming into the mainstream. Ten, maybe 15 years??


I wouldn't be so sure. Rather than there being any significant trend toward people deciding to pay more to get better, in our society the trend (not just with regard to entertainment) is to pay less, with remarkable little regard for the adverse impact that stinginess has on what's provided.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Has anyone heard anything new on the status of this?


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

Read today that music release issues have prevented the episodes from going up on the website. No date for resolution yet, but they thought it might be sometime this week.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

ahartman said:


> Read today that music release issues have prevented the episodes from going up on the website. No date for resolution yet, but they thought it might be sometime this week.


That reason was given before Christmas. I haven't seen anything new since then.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

TiVo Bum said:


> I use torrents extensively and rent over 250 DVDs from Netflix a year. The networks can kiss my big butt.


Wow, 250 dvds per year. How many of those are god awful? I think after a year of that I would run low on good movies to rent.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Damn you, ABC!!!!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Wow, 250 dvds per year. How many of those are god awful? I think after a year of that I would run low on good movies to rent.


 I've been a Netflix user for over 3 years now, and while I don't think I rent as many as 250/year I can say that my queue has significantly deplieted since the day i first signed up. My queue use to be around 200 and now I just have about 30 or so movies in queue at a time, the majority of them being newer movies that I didn't want to waste time seeing in a theater.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I _wish_ I could deplete my Netflix queue! It's still up just under 300. The problem is that with two kids (10 and 9) and a wife who tends to fall asleep by 10pm, our opportunities for watching movies are very limited   And, since we don't go out to movies much these days we end up adding new movies almost as fast as we watch.

It's actually nice to have a little time over the holidays with no TV on to do some movie watching. Of course we were traveling so we only have this week, basically.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Wow, 250 dvds per year. How many of those are god awful? I think after a year of that I would run low on good movies to rent.


My rentals run about 75%/25% TV shows to movies. I get a lot of the British series that you don't get to see over here. Not hard to keep up to about 250 DVDs a year when you're primarily getting multi-disk full season TV shows.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

WEDNESDAY (01/03/07) RATINGS

_ABC dropped [to fourth place at 9:00 PM] with the premieres of "The Knights of Prosperity," (4.4 / 7), and "In Case of Emergency," (3.9 / 6). At 10:00 PM, "Primetime" also finished fourth (3.5 / 6)_

HAHAHAHAHA ABC! How long until these shows are canceled?

BTW, Day Break's premiere numbers :

_"Day Break" dropped [to second] from its lead-in, scoring an (8.0 / 12) in its first hour... At 10 p.m., "Day Break" slid [to third], finishing with a (6.0 / 10)._


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

Chibbie said:


> _ABC dropped [to fourth place at 9:00 PM] with the premieres of "The Knights of Prosperity," (4.4 / 7), and "In Case of Emergency," (3.9 / 6). At 10:00 PM, "Primetime" also finished fourth (3.5 / 6)_
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA ABC! How long until these shows are canceled?


What's worse is they lost to repeats on other network channels.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Chibbie said:


> _ABC dropped [to fourth place at 9:00 PM] with the premieres of "The Knights of Prosperity," (4.4 / 7), and "In Case of Emergency," (3.9 / 6). At 10:00 PM, "Primetime" also finished fourth (3.5 / 6)_
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA ABC! How long until these shows are canceled?


If it wasn't for this forum, I wouldn't have even known these two shows were premiering.

I guess I don't watch much ABC these days, and even if I was, I'd be FF'ing through the commercials and promos so would most likely not see them.

phox


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

It was strange: In Case of Emergency was very funny, but not very good. How'd they do that?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> If it wasn't for this forum, I wouldn't have even known these two shows were premiering.
> 
> I guess I don't watch much ABC these days, and even if I was, I'd be FF'ing through the commercials and promos so would most likely not see them.
> 
> phox


Hmmm...I guess I don't pay attention much either, but I was out of town during the holidays too. Must be a horrible time to start a new show.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

ABC can still proudly say that they beat The CW 

I wonder by how much?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

So...have they started putting up the unaired eps on ABC.com?


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

You can check for yourself. Short answer...no.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Has there been anything new on when/how the last episodes are to be, um, released? They are still not listed on the ABC web site. Is ABC hoping we will just forget about Daybreak? Eventual DVD release?


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

BIH, ABC.

The SFTV list (an email that this guy puts together to send out every couple of months with schedule updates for SFTV shows) had a funny comment on Day Break:



SFTV list said:


> It's like he woke up and the show never existed!


It made me laugh.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

" The remaining Daybreaks will land on ABC.com by the end of February at the latest. "It was an unfortunate situation," McPherson says of the music rights complications."

http://community.tvguide.com/thread.jspa?threadID=700016583


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

It's good to see that ABC _will_ give it's viewers closure. 

It's a shame that they couldn't let it finish its run on the air by letting it return at a later date, like *Six Degrees* or *The Nine*.

I liked *Six Degrees*, but *The Nine* .. meh. *Day Break* was a MUCH better show.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> " The remaining Daybreaks will land on ABC.com by the end of February at the latest. "It was an unfortunate situation," McPherson says of the music rights complications."
> 
> http://community.tvguide.com/thread.jspa?threadID=700016583


Update

"The seven episodes that aired on ABC will begin streaming online by Jan. 29, along with first three unaired episodes. The fourth unaired episode posts Feb. 5, the fifth on Feb. 11 and the sixth on Feb. 19."

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6408144.html?display=Breaking+News


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update! That's really good news, especially to have three episodes right off the bat.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

yay!


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

Another story at TVGuide. Matt Mitkovich confirms there will be closure. If the show was succesful a second season would have trapped him in a new day.

http://community.tvguide.com/thread.jspa?threadID=700017076#comments


----------

